# Twisp Aero aka eGo One - 4 days, thoughts so far



## KB_314 (4/6/15)

I wanted to buy the ego1 as soon as it came out. I didn't end up getting one - there were a few "need to purchase" devices before moving onto the "want to, but don't know why" list. Then on Monday I won a Twisp Aero which as we all know is the same device, re-branded. I've been using it quite a bit over the past 4 days and even my ADV has taken a backseat (I wanted to give this a proper test). Still need more time, but these are a few thoughts so far. 

Pros

Most important - Solid performance, reliable so far, especially good on a fresh charge
Super stealthy (the 1100mah/1.8ml)
Has some safety features so not a scary device for beginners or first timers, even though its a mech
Standard drip tip, so you can use your own
Quick to charge, nice to have pass-through, and nice that the usb port is on the side (not bottom)
Cool hybrid look
Dead simple to put together, fill, replace a coil and get going even for a first timer
Very respectable vapour production - the 1ohm even, for a mouth-Lung. Not over the top though 
Flavour is pretty damn good - better than my Subtank mini imo. Not quite as good as my K4 clones. Obviously not up there with a flavourchasing rda, RM2 or Cyclone (but nobody expects that). And maybe _slightly_ better than a Nautilus Mini (but I haven't tried the new cotton coils yet)
Throat hit - I'm no authority here and on my 3mg never looking for much. But gives me what I expect from my juices so I'm happy with it
Availability - the Twisp association can be advantageous for ego1 owners in that if you're in a tight spot or your favourite B&M is out of stock, you'll be able to find a coil from just about anywhere (hopefully soon the .5ohm too)
Price - for the Twisp market, who may not be as well informed as the hobbyist or experienced vaper (nor maybe wish to be), R1k for a full set up, no fuss, easy peasy, with a quality tank and battery, isn't excessive. For the pro's, R650 - R750 for the ego1 is a good price for this little guy!
Flexibility - two tank sizes, two battery sizes, two different coils, and even an rta option (which i really need to try coz i prefer it and am over buying coils - i replace a lot so it gets expensive)
Still on the same coil - no noticeable loss in flavour or performance so far. Thats pretty good already for a commercial coil
I thought 1ohm would still be a bit low for a first timer, but I was proven wrong. It's absolutely fine for anyone whose ever tried mine.
Cons

Mine has a very rattly button
Capacity - 1.8ml, even using the 1ohm coil, is far too little. The price to pay for ultra stealth I guess
1100mah - makes it impossible to be an ADV device for a chain vaper. Pass through compensates though. The 2200mah would solve the problem, but for me that defeats the purpose of a stealth device due to size
Build Quality - I feel like a snob now because nothing and no finish has broken, scratched, or performed badly in any way. But it just feels like a budget device from China. Not an issue for me - but maybe for some. If I spent R3k on it, then maybe it would bother me
OCD - the slots on the tank should align with the air slots - each and every time. As should the air slots with the fire button. Mine don't. Really not a biggie for those who aren't ill. But they align in all the marketing shots
Not much space to fill the tank - easy to get juice in the middle with droppers
Slots on tank - very difficult to see your juice level. Practically impossible at night. Your iPhone led won't work so don't bother. The ego1 verticals I would imagine are slightly better in design, but apparently still not great. Three horizontal lines worsen the problem
The great stealthiness has another nagging side effect - I naturally want to grip this in the palm of my hand when vaping, with just drip tip showing. When I do this, I almost invariably block the airslots a bit (one of them at least) with my hand. It's made me very aware of it which is a slight con
My verdict

For a first time, just off stinkies buyer, its a very, very good device. Would almost be a pity not stepping up from an evod or ego battery so you could appreciate just how good the vape was. But being honest - if I were recommending a first timer I'd still recommend the istick30/nautilus mini combo. But if you already have one of those combos, definitely consider this coz you'd already know that a vaper needs more than 1 device!
For an experienced vaper with a few or many mods - I'd highly recommend adding this to your arsenal as a stealth, need something quick to go out for a short period, not gonna break the bank device. But grab the 2.5ml tank maybe. I'm really happy to have one and it will definitely get good usage and not sit in the black box. I'd buy one if I didn't have one. Solid performer and tiny.

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 3


----------



## cfm78910 (4/6/15)

Buddy of mine had one of these for a few days then threw it into the skip and bought an iStick/nautilus Mini. The world moved on Twisp, the ship sailed a l8ng time ago. God, it's almost back again.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (4/6/15)

Wow, what a well thought out and presented review. Thank you, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (4/6/15)

Super comments @KB_314 
To the point, well written and very informative
Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ridhwaan (5/6/15)

Well written. I would not ditch my current build but for new vapours a good alternate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (5/6/15)

was a pleasure reading your review , straight up , to the point. 

thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (5/6/15)

Thanks for the encouragement and positive words guys. 
I review everything I try - this time I decided to write it down and so my better half, who normally has to endure my reviews alone, was off the hook!

I enjoyed it so I may start posting the odd review on the forum if the topic/hardware/juice is of interest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (5/6/15)

KB_314 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement and positive words guys.
> I review everything I try - this time I decided to write it down and so my better half, who normally has to endure my reviews alone, was off the hook!
> 
> I enjoyed it so I may start posting the odd review on the forum if the topic/hardware/juice is of interest.



Always of interest @KB_314 
Your reviews would add a lot of value to this community - so please go ahead!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marechal (7/6/15)

Something very interesting I discovered...on PBusardo's Ego One review, the Ego One battery tested a auto setting to 13 watt with a 1ohm coil....When I use the Ego One Tank with the 1ohm CLR coil on my iStick 30 I also found the sweet-spot setting to be 13 watt.

Will say it again...The Ego One is one clever little device, and it is not a Mec mod...try testing it with a Mutimeter and you will see it can not get a voltage reading without a coil attached, as there is no resistance value for the battery electronics to use as reverence

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## daniel craig (7/6/15)

I have the twisp aero. One of the problems which frustrates me is the gurgling and flavor getting into the mouth even after you clean and make sure the liquid goes into the tank. On overall i would say this isn't such a bad device. I have the bigger tank and bigger battery so battery life is good but the device is quite heavy now.


----------



## Marechal (7/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> I have the twisp aero. One of the problems which frustrates me is the gurgling and flavor getting into the mouth even after you clean and make sure the liquid goes into the tank. On overall i would say this isn't such a bad device. I have the bigger tank and bigger battery so battery life is good but the device is quite heavy now.



Try using a different 510 drip tip, I don't have any problems with gurgling and I suspect it is the Twisp drip tip with the smaller hole causing to much condensation allowing liquid drops to form in the mouthpiece, I had the same problem a year or so back with a device with a similar mouthpiece as the Aero....keep us updated,I would like to know if it was the problem

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (7/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> I have the twisp aero. One of the problems which frustrates me is the gurgling and flavor getting into the mouth even after you clean and make sure the liquid goes into the tank. On overall i would say this isn't such a bad device. I have the bigger tank and bigger battery so battery life is good but the device is quite heavy now.


Also haven't experienced that so far (day 6 now). Although today I did feel I needed to change coils out. Really need that rba base. Good advice on the drip tip though and be sure your coil's still got some life in it. Keep us posted on this issue


----------



## DarkSide (7/6/15)

I purchased my eGo ONE, (Twisp Aero) from VapeMOB, purchased the 2200mah battery and a box with the 0.5 ohm coils. VapeMOB did not have stock of the larger capacity tank, so this I purchased this from the Twisp kiosk in Tokai. I am so impressed with this device, never thought that I would, but wanted "something small" to drop into my suit pocket. I find that I am vaping much more on this "toy" as compared to my arctic sub tank, flavour is amazing, cloud is so impressive for a device this small.
On a positive note, I posted previously that my entire family still smokes, eventhough they all have the regular original Twisp devices. My eldest called everyone in the house and I had to battle to get the device back from them. So they are all purchasing their own "Aero" device but told them to support our local VapeMOB outfit. If this is what it takes for them to give up the stinkies, them I am a happy man. All three sons are in the movie / series / commercial industry and apparently, vaping is quite big on the set they are currently shooting, now they "can all vape together" ...........and leave my device alone, which I see has, once again, been taken, going to fit a Tracker to this device until they get their own.
Typing away in a haze of purple alien, damn, love this stuff!
Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (7/6/15)

KB_314 said:


> Also haven't experienced that so far (day 6 now). Although today I did feel I needed to change coils out. Really need that rba base. Good advice on the drip tip though and be sure your coil's still got some life in it. Keep us posted on this issue


Which RBA base can I use on this?


----------



## daniel craig (7/6/15)

Marechal said:


> Try using a different 510 drip tip, I don't have any problems with gurgling and I suspect it is the Twisp drip tip with the smaller hole causing to much condensation allowing liquid drops to form in the mouthpiece, I had the same problem a year or so back with a device with a similar mouthpiece as the Aero....keep us updated,I would like to know if it was the problem


The gurgling and flavor getting into the mouth usually happen for like 5-10 pulls after putting new flavor or when just unscrewing it and putting it back. I will try getting the EGO ONE drip tip and use that, the ego one drip tip does look a bit better and the feel is better.


----------



## Puff&Pass (8/6/15)

This review was so well put together almost feels like I had a hit of the lil thing....lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (8/6/15)

@KB_314 firstly congrats on winning such an awesome prize. 

Second... Superb review. Well thought out and structured and filled with useful information. Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (9/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> Which RBA base can I use on this?


You get rebuildable coil units for them. Called CLR heads, in 0.5 and 1.0 ohms: http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Coils/Ego-One-CLR-Head-05


----------



## daniel craig (9/6/15)

Can I use a 2 post RBA on this ?


----------



## Andre (9/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> Can I use a 2 post RBA on this ?


Not that I know of.


----------



## daniel craig (9/6/15)

Marechal said:


> Try using a different 510 drip tip, I don't have any problems with gurgling and I suspect it is the Twisp drip tip with the smaller hole causing to much condensation allowing liquid drops to form in the mouthpiece, I had the same problem a year or so back with a device with a similar mouthpiece as the Aero....keep us updated,I would like to know if it was the problem



I got a reply from Twisp regarding this, what they said was "The coil relies on the absorption of the liquid in order to work optimally. When the device is sitting idle for a while the coil will get filled with liquid. When this happens, you need to press the button on the battery and burn away the excess liquid before taking a puff/drag. This will prevent the excess liquid absorbed by the coil from going into your mouth."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (9/6/15)

When storing your atty for longer periods, perhaps turn it upside down on it's head? This way it wont flood...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (9/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> I got a reply from Twisp regarding this, what they said was "The coil relies on the absorption of the liquid in order to work optimally. When the device is sitting idle for a while the coil will get filled with liquid. When this happens, you need to press the button on the battery and burn away the excess liquid before taking a puff/drag. This will prevent the excess liquid absorbed by the coil from going into your mouth."


I've now noticed this too @daniel craig - it only happened when I gave it a day or two off (but left juice in the tank), and then started vaping on it again. It was back to normal soon after that so what Twisp said makes sense. In fairness to Twisp and Joytech, I've found the same to be true for most tanks with commercial coils when juice is left in it for a while.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (9/6/15)

So the lesson learned? Ur tanks are like children....when U get home you greet em...yes even the redhead freckled ones...lol...so be responsible and give them the respect they deserve....least a puff/day...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JamesJv (5/8/16)

Hey bud really good review, it's nice to hear somebody else who has a lot of positives to say about the aero, I'm new to vaping so maybe that's why I didn't understand why people havery so much bad stuff to say about the aero, but I've had mine for two days now and am really happy about it makes good amount of vape and flavour is awesome (using the zero rated flavour) only problems I had thus far was a bit of flavour dripping out the mouthpiece after refilling and cleaning and it empties out quite quickly, other than that really happy with it but as I've been researching more and more I would like to upgrade as I'm being drawn more into cloud chasing nevertheless awesome review*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (5/8/16)

JamesJv said:


> Hey bud really good review, it's nice to hear somebody else who has a lot of positives to say about the aero, I'm new to vaping so maybe that's why I didn't understand why people havery so much bad stuff to say about the aero, but I've had mine for two days now and am really happy about it makes good amount of vape and flavour is awesome (using the zero rated flavour) only problems I had thus far was a bit of flavour dripping out the mouthpiece after refilling and cleaning and it empties out quite quickly, other than that really happy with it but as I've been researching more and more I would like to upgrade as I'm being drawn more into cloud chasing nevertheless awesome review*


Glad it was helpful. And good luck with your upgrade. Noticed it was your first post too 
There are so many good, well priced devices these days, even compared to 12/14 months ago (when I wrote the original review about the Aero). Always worth getting some advice from members of the forum - can't tell you how much money people here have saved me (and cost me - fomo). Very helpful community indeed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

